# Treatment abroad article



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/ireland/article4494228.ece

/links


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello!  Thanks for posting this LL.  A woman has posted a response to the article saying she'd like to donate eggs.  Can I or someone else post a reply to her with a link back to this site?
Cheers!

xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Sure.

Also mention www.ngdt.co.uk


----------

